# FOURTH ANNUAL ATLANTA BULLY RALLY!



## Pitgrrrl (Mar 2, 2010)

Atlanta Bully Rally
Saturday, October 23 
Perkerson Park 
770 Deckner Avenue 
Atlanta, GA 30310

The Atlanta Bully Rally 2010 will take place from 12:00-5:00 pm in SW ATL's Perkerson Park!

Special guest DJ Redd from Hot 107.9 will be joining us!

This is a FREE event!

We've got some great rescue groups coming out! AAR, Atlanta Bully Rescue, Atlanta Pit Bull Parents, Atlanta Underdog Initiative, BullyWag, Friends to the Forlorn, K9 Rescue League, Lifeline Animal Project, Shelter Angels and several awesome local businesses are setting up tables!

We're also having training demonstrations and educational presentations.

We're hosting the first ever LugNuts weight pull in Atlanta! Visit the website for more details! Atlanta Bully Education Rally

AAR will be hosting a low cost microchip clinic

The lovely Lenox, my handsome boy and the dog the Atlanta Bully Rally logo is based on, will host a kissing booth

We hope to see you there!


----------



## Pitgrrrl (Mar 2, 2010)

Forgot to mention we'll be giving out dog food after the weight pull, so if you know anyone who lives in Atlanta and who isn't going to the Cartersville show tell them about the Atlanta Bully Rally! It's a free event and we need all the seasoned pit bull owners we can get to help us teach these inner city kids about responsible pit bull ownership!


----------



## ApolloAdama (Oct 14, 2010)

*heya!*

We will try to make it out after my son's baseball game!!!!


----------



## Pitgrrrl (Mar 2, 2010)

Please do! We'd love to meet you! We're also hosting a free rabies clinic!


----------

